# Verzinktes Blech



## Teich Volker (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine kurze Frage, die ich mit der Suche leider nicht schlüssig beantworten konnte. Daher die neue Eingabe zum Thema Zink...

Ich habe einen selbstgebauten Schwerkraftfilter im Einsatz und habe dort gestern um den Klarwasserbereich im Fass besser zu trennen eine Matte aus "verzinktem" Blech eingesetzt. Ohne "vorher" drüber nachzudenken.... :-(
Es handelt sich dabei um so eine Matte aus dem Baumarkt, die man in den Putz von Wänden einbauen kann. Ich denke diese ist galvanisch verzinkt.

Ist es sinnvoll diese wieder aus dem Filter zu entnehmen, oder kann man diese Matte ca. 30x50 cm mit ruhigem Gewissen im Filterkreislauf belassen?

Grüße Volker


----------



## Eugen (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*

Hi Volker,
stimmen die Größenangaben für deinen Teich 
Wenn ja,warum dann so einen Filteraufwand ?
Aber zu deiner Frage,ich habe einige Zinkwannen als Miniteiche am Laufen und im letzten Jahr sogar mal getestet,ob diese Zink abgeben. Ergebnis: Nein
Allerdings sind das schon uralte Gefäße.
Sollte "frisches" Zinkblech doch was abgeben,wird man es am Pflanzenwuchs merken.
Ich glaub es allerdings nicht,da sich erst mal ZnO bilden sollte,das dann wie eine Schutzschicht wirkt.


----------



## Teich Volker (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*

Hallo,



> stimmen die Größenangaben für deinen Teich



danke für die schnelle Antwort.... Das verzinkte Gitter ist 30x50cm, nicht der Teich. ;-)

Grüße Volker


----------



## Eugen (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*


das dachte ich mir schon, trotzdem: hat dein Teich wirklich nur 800 Liter


----------



## Teich Volker (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*



Eugen schrieb:


> das dachte ich mir schon, trotzdem: hat dein Teich wirklich nur 800 Liter




Wo steht was von 800 Litern?

Nachtrag:
Ahh, mein Profil.... das war veraltet. Ich habe den Teich inzwischen vergrössert....


----------



## Teich Volker (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*

Hallo,

kommt eventuelle noch eine Meinung zum Thema Zink? Ansonsten lasse ich das jetzt ersteinmal drinnen und hoffe das nichts passiert. 

grüße Volker


----------



## Turbo (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*

Hallo

Ideal währe es, wenn dein verzinktes Gitter schon ein wenig oxidiert währe. 
Dies ist die natürliche Schutzschicht welche Zink aufbaut. 
War es noch richtig glänzend als du es eingebaut hast oder schon ein wenig matt und abgestumpft?
Wenn es matt ist, besteht die Oxydschicht bereits was gut für die Lebendauer des Gitters ist. 
Wenn nicht, auch nicht weiter tragisch. Ich würde es drinn lassen.

Zink hat meines Wissens keine wesentlichen Nachteile auf die Pflanzen und das tierische Umfeld. 
Kupfer ist da wesentlich heikler.


----------



## Teich Volker (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*

Hallo,

danke für die Info! Das Gitter hat schon etwa 1 Jahr im Garten gelegen, bei Wind und Wetter. Also neu war es in dem Sinne nicht mehr. Ich werde es dann mal im Filter belassen und hoffen das es gut geht. 

Grüße Volker


----------



## schrope (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*

Hi!

Fürchten brauchst du dich nur vor Rost, da das Zink nur eine Oberflächenbeschichtung ist und das ungeschützte Metall an den Schnittkanten ständig unter Wasser ist. Wird dir irgendwann wegrosten, aber eisen ist nicht schlecht für die Pflanzen.......

MfG
Peter


----------



## Teich Volker (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*

Hallo,

vielen dank für die Informationen. Dann werde ich das Teil mal im Wasser lassen und bis es weggerostet ist, habe ich dann eine bessere Lösung parat. .-)

Grüße Volker


----------



## gecko73 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*



Turbo schrieb:


> Zink hat meines Wissens keine wesentlichen Nachteile auf die Pflanzen und das tierische Umfeld.
> Kupfer ist da wesentlich heikler.



das ist so nicht ganz richtig, kupfer in geringen mengen wirkt gegen algen, wäre also gut im teich.
kupfer und zink sind aber beides schwermetalle, wären also bei größerem eintrag ins wasser schädlich sein und sich in der leber der fische ablagern.
es wird zink in lösung gehen, aber auch ich denke, es wird nicht soviel sein, das es schaden anrichtet. würde das gitter drinlassen......sei denn du bekommst eins aus kupfer...

gruß andre


----------



## Turbo (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*

Hallo André 

Danke für deine Anmerkung. An die Algen habe ich nicht gedacht. Dies währe ja ein positiver Nebeneffekt des Kupfers. 
Ich weiss nur von der Meerwasseraquaristik her, das Kupfer auf Niedere Tiere (Schwämme etc) tödliche Wirkung haben kann. 

Auch hat es früher geheissen Kupferdachwasser-Ablaufrohre und der angrenzende Rosenstock vertragen sich wegen der Kupferjonen welche durch das Regenwasser eingetragen werden schlecht. 
Daher bin ich da sehr skeptisch und würde kein Kupfergitter einbauen.
Die Verzinkung am Gitter wird sich mit der Zeit abbauen und irgendwo landen. Dies ist schon so. Die Dosis dürfte aber viel zu gering sein um wesentliche Probleme zu verursachen.

Überschätzt darf dies so oder so nicht werden. Meine Regenwasseranlage wird auch durch Kupferdachrinnen und Ablaufrohre gefüllt. Der Garten blüht und gedeit.


----------



## gecko73 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*

hallo patrik,
es kommt immer auf die dosis an und auch beim kupfer bildet sich irgendwann eine dunkle oxid-schicht die das kupfer schützt und weitere abtragung verhindert, somit würden dann also auch kaum noch kupferionen ins wasser gelangen.
wie gesagt, laß das gitter drin und schau was passiert, mehr als rosten kann es im extremfall wohl nicht...


----------



## Annett (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verzinktes Blech*

Hallo.

Auch wenn es zum eigentlichen Thema nur noch ganz am Rande passt.


schrope schrieb:


> ... Wird dir irgendwann wegrosten, aber eisen ist nicht schlecht für die Pflanzen.......


Eisen ist für Pflanzen leider nicht in jeder Form verfügbar.
Rost = Eisenoxid, während Dünger eher Eisenchelat, Eisensulfat enthält. 
Wir haben das letztens auf den Zwiebeln als Blattdünger ausgebracht:  
http://www.jost-group.com/htmd/2o-dp.htm
Sah fast so aus wie das "Maisgelb"-Pulver, welches wir für unsere Sumpfkalk-Wandfarbe zum Abtönen gekauft haben.


----------

